# Does Petco have their $1/gallon tank sale annually?



## crazie.eddie

I'm just curious if Petco has their $1 per gallon tank sale annually or was it just a 1 time thing? The reason is I'm not sure if I want to keep one of my tanks and am thinking of selling it. But if I do need one, I may just buy it again if they have another $1 per gallon tank sale again.


----------



## macclellan

I was just at my local petco and they are having $1 per gallon sale THIS weekend, not sure if it is nationwide though. 20% off accessories too.


----------



## Blacksunshine

Its a bi annual thing IIRC. and most all stores honor the sale. however last time thru I noticed that none of my local stores bothered to get any decent tanks in stock leading up to the sale. So all that was avalible were a few standard 50 gallons and small tanks. Also the sale only includes tanks 55gal or smaller. Tho that does mean that their expensive 54gal corner tank is included in this sale, Most of the stores don't carry that one in stock. As well I think the bowfronts are excluded from the sale at any size and of course 10gal and under are also excluded. since the 10 gals are normally priced at around 11 bucks anyways so thats not such a big deal. 
Stands on the other hand are expected to be jacked up in price to make up for the losses on the tanks.


----------



## macclellan

I specifically asked if the price applied to the 75g and 120g they had in stock, they said yes. I hope they aren't planning on weaseling out, bc. I am buying the 75g tomorrow!


----------



## conduct

macclellan said:


> I was just at my local petco and they are having $1 per gallon sale THIS weekend, not sure if it is nationwide though. 20% off accessories too.


Was this info from in the store or did you hear this from someone on the inside?


----------



## SCMurphy

SuperPetz 
Misc. Fish Tank Sale!

Regular Price: varies
Special Price: $1 Per Gallon

$1 Per Gallon Fish Tank Sale
February 9,10, 11 Only!
20 High, 20 Long, 29, 55, and 75 gallon Black only

This special runs from 02/04/2007 to 02/17/2007


----------



## Blacksunshine

macclellan said:


> I specifically asked if the price applied to the 75g and 120g they had in stock, they said yes. I hope they aren't planning on weaseling out, bc. I am buying the 75g tomorrow!


Don't take their word for it. Last sale I got them to let me take a peek at the list of all the tanks that the sale applied to. the cap was at 55gal. They used to do the sale on the bigger tanks (from what an ex employee told me) but I guess they were loosin too much on the big ones. So they revised the sale and limited the tank size. You might wanna double check and ask to see the sale sheet before getting your hopes up and expect to take home a big tank. If they removed the cap this time around sweet. But again don't expect them to stock up on big tanks. Only stock on hand.


----------



## crazie.eddie

PetCo is a bit sneaky also. I remember a few days before, I saw a 40 gallon breeder. I called the day of the sale and said they did not have any 40 gallon breeders. A few days after the sale, I stopped by to pick up some other stuff, I saw the 40 gallon breeder there. So I'm assuming, they hide some of their unique tanks until after the sale. I was thinking of going there a week before their sale starts and buy a unique sized tank at regular cost, then come back again during the sale and ask for a refund of the balance from the sale, which I'm sure they will do. It's a pain, but it's more of a pain driving around stores looking for unique sized tanks, when I know the local one has it in stock.


----------



## macclellan

well, I asked an employee about the price on a 75g. He said "wait till the weekend, everything $1 a gallon." Maybe they are deceptive, but I'll only say that after they deny me the tank tomorrow. I saw at least 3 75g tanks in stock and a 120. I'd be surprised if they were all gone. Aquaria is not a very big hobby here down in tenn-uh-see.


----------



## aquarium boy

does this count for all petco's? i live down here in chattanooga and looking around for a 75-120 gallon tank but cant find any for less than 600$
even on CL. i have two around my area that i can check out one of which i know carrys 120 and 150 gallon tanks so i'll see tomorow or sunday.


----------



## macclellan

doesn't apply to anything over 75g I think.


----------



## epicfish

bump. Anyone heard anything about another sale sometime soon? =p


----------



## Haeun

Yea, I need a new 55 or 75 gallon tank...


----------



## epicfish

I need a 30g cube.


----------



## Haeun

They have those at Petco?


----------



## epicfish

Off another forum:
-that's wierd, the petco here sells 30gallon cubes, not sure if they are oceanic though
-also has 30g oceanic cubes.


----------



## Craig

I work for Petco and I am pretty sure unless something changes they will never do this again. They just recently had another one and it was for 29 gallon tanks and under.

This is how they saw this sale the first couple times around:

Customer comes in sees the great tank deal and gets the stand and filter and everything else as well and they make a profit. 

Great idea from their pov..

This is how it actually went:

"Holy bleep Petco is having a huge sale! I'm going to just buy a couple tanks at this great deal and not their overpriced stands and products!" lol

needless to say they lost a ton of money and re-thought it on this last sale and I doubt it will go back. :icon_cry:


----------



## chase127

hehehe who wants to pay 10-30% over the price of that online? btw 20 longs are ~$23(with a petperks card) at petsmart last time i went there.


----------



## Craig

see what I mean? 40 dollars normal price at Petco.


----------



## Church

Craig said:


> I work for Petco and I am pretty sure unless something changes they will never do this again.












I've been waiting for the next sale to come around... :icon_cry:


----------



## epicfish

Bahaha @ the picture.

But yes, sad indeed.


----------



## Craig

I work there and even I bought two 40 breeders without anything else because they were $40 instead of $99 lol.


nice pic :hihi:


----------



## Craig

Oh they do have a a deal now for tanks. If you buy the stand for a 55 gallon tank you get the tank free. But the stand is like $179 sooo....

:confused1:


----------

